# Rat treat suggestions?



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

So, I pick up my girlies on saturday  and it's been a while since I owned rats, any suggestions for great treats, or just food in general? and foods to totally avoid!
help me pass the time!


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

Food 

My boys get fed up of one type of treat very quickly if they get nothing else... apart from yoghurt. They NEVER get bored of that


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

halfeatenapple said:


> Food
> 
> My boys get fed up of one type of treat very quickly if they get nothing else... apart from yoghurt. They NEVER get bored of that


Yes, I meant food wise  it is the way to a rats heart after all 
I have yoghurt on the ready


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Anything you eat they can eat but obviously nothing hot or spicy and males can't have citris fruit.


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

yeah I heard that about citrus fruits, but females are completely fine?
I used to give my girls monkey nuts as treats too, but I've heard nuts are bad?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Girls are fine for citrus.
I give mine peanuts,hazel,walnuts,almonds and some other nut that has completely gone out my head. I get them from sainsburys basics for £4 and I give them as a treat 2-3 days a week. Nuts have copper in some good for them.
If you ever notice your rats coats looking a rusting colour on the sides and bum its cause of a copper deficiency.


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

ahh ok, thanks for that  

oh, and meal worms too? I feed them to my beardie so it'll be a bonus if they can share them


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

blade100 said:


> Girls are fine for citrus.
> I give mine peanuts,hazel,walnuts,almonds and some other nut that has completely gone out my head. I get them from sainsburys basics for £4 and I give them as a treat 2-3 days a week. Nuts have copper in some good for them.*
> If you ever notice your rats coats looking a rusting colour on the sides and bum its cause of a copper deficiency *.


Garcia has a rusty tinge to her; I never thought it could be copper deficiency!


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

jaderosehere said:


> Yes, I meant food wise  it is the way to a rats heart after all
> I have yoghurt on the ready


Sorry, I was meaning ALL food. Any food. Foooooooooooooooooooooood!! :drool:


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

See this is why I like rats so much  they aren't fussy! ...


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

> Garcia has a rusty tinge to her; I never thought it could be copper deficiency!


some rats (particularly blacks and blues) tend to rust naturally as they age any ways. My boy twilight started out black but by the end of his life was almost orange


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Tomskrat said:


> some rats (particularly blacks and blues) tend to rust naturally as they age any ways. My boy twilight started out black but by the end of his life was almost orange


I had thought that's what happened ya se... Though she's one of the 10wk olds


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Meal worms are very high in fat so only as a treat. My boys love them.


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

OK, well that's good as its the same rule for my beardie... except unlike rats he's a real.fussy bigger and won't eat anything else! Ha!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

jaderosehere said:


> OK, well that's good as its the same rule for my beardie... except unlike rats he's a real.fussy bigger and won't eat anything else! Ha!


As you have a beardie you should be sorted for treats. Any of the insects (crickets, hoppers, wax worms, meal worms, mario worms ect....) that you feed the beardie is ok for the rats, just don't feed too many due to the fat content.

If you live feed you can gut load the insects to add more nutrients too 

One thing all rat owners need in their lives is Malt paste :dita:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Do you know that's the only thing that I've never given my rats is malt paste I must get some.


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

Ah great  
What exactly is malt paste?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

jaderosehere said:


> Ah great
> What exactly is malt paste?


Malt Paste - Beaphar - £3.59 : ratRations.com


----------



## jaderosehere (Feb 9, 2013)

ohh ok... do you know if pet shops stock it? I think my neighbours steal my parcels rrr:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

One of my pet shops does so yours might.


----------

